# Accucraft "K" series dimensions?



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I thought I could find this info in the archives here, but my searches came up empty. And I couldn't find this info elsewhere online.


So here's my question. 

What are the dimensions of Accucraft's K-36 locomotives? 


I'm specifically looking for the loco connected to tender length, pilot wheel to back tender wheel length, height (guessing the stack it the highest point), and width.


I'm seriously thinking of redoing our roundhouse and turntable this summer to accommodate large locos. 

While we'll still stick to 1:22.5, I'd like the layout to be able to handle up to a 1:20.3 K-36 just in case a friend or visitor would like to run them on our layout. I enlarged the loop at one end a few years ago to handle larger locos, but our turntable at the other end is 30". And that's too short for larger locos. 

I think a K-36's wheel base is close, if not longer than the big K-37's. So that's why I'm interested in K-36 measurements. If I'm wrong about this, then maybe I would need K-37 measurements.


My thinking is if I go as big as a 1:20.3 K-36, I'll be set for any Rio Grande narrow gauge locos in 1:22.5 scale.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## jmetzger (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi Matt,

I don't have the exact measurements of the locos, but I do make round houses for them and I can tell you that a door opening of 7 1/8 inch wide and 9 inches tall will let them in, and 41 inches long. The width is tight but that is how it was done in a prototypical manner. The round houses existed long before the K 's came around and they just fit.


You can see some of my round houses on my web site, I built the round house for Tom Miller indoor layout and I have several picture of during and after he finished it. 


My web site is: mcwwerks.com

I hope this helps, Joe Metzger


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you Joe,

Quite a beautiful roundhouse shown on your website. Looks just like the prototype. Nice job on the castings


----------



## pwiegner (Mar 9, 2008)

*RE: Accucraft "K" series dimensions?*

Hi Matt, I live in Germany but I´m a Colorado Narrow Gauge and UP fan. 
Two or three years ago I bought a K-36 in 1:22.5 scale, a very fine detailed and smooth running loco. It is distributed by Kiss Modellbahnen (www.kiss-modellbahnen.de). The engine measures 94 cm 
( 37 " ) in length without couplers. 
Feel free to respond if you need more information. 
Regards Peter


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the info Peter.

Funny you mention the KISS K-36, as I've been looking for one recently. After putting away some funds for a couple of years I finally have enough to get one. And I've found one but it's in Europe and it will take quite some time to get to me here in the states. Which could be a big problem as I move around during the summer. So I've been trying to find one here in the states, but no one has responded yet.

You say she's a smooth runner? I have not been able to find much information about it's running characteristics online. Although I found out it uses a belt drive, which may not be the best thing in the long run. 

I'm worried I'll have to change the drive system, if this is even possible. If I purchase one, she would be used for freight train service pulling at most 8-9 plastic cars (which includes a caboose) on a relatively level grade...less than 1%. I'd prefer a reliable runner, as I have no intention of purchasing a shelf queen. 

I'm also wondering about changing out the couplers to Kadee. Kadee has no conversion info about this locomotive. Probably the old reliable 791 would work, as this is what the LGB/Aster K-28 uses.

Peter, could you share any information you think might be important to someone interested in purchasing this locomotive?


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt,
I do not have a K-36 to measure, but this photograph should give you an idea of just how wide and long it is compared to the K-28 (center) and K-27 (far). The issue that comes to mind is the clearance needed for switch machines given the breadth of the K-36 at the cylinders.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Impressive photo Carl, you can really appreciate the size difference. Thanks for sharing.


----------

